

HTML5 Face Detection + Canvas + JavaScript = HTML5 Glasses - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/html5-video-face-detection-canvas-javascript/

======
JonLim
Can't wait until this is possible in real-time.

------
clarke78
Sweet!

